# MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Dezember 2006)

Moin Kutterfreunde

düse am 29.12 nach heikendorf mit der forelle bisschen jahresabschluß pilken.
ist rein zufällig noch jemand am start ? brauche wattis !!! will doch mal kucken ob was auf natur geht. falls jemand dort iss könnte er mir die wattis vielleicht mitbringen so früh morgens werd ich noch keine im angelgeschäft bekommen.komme aus dem innland angereist.falls vorkasse auch gerne per pn.

gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

tach. und kommst aus salzwedel.


----------



## Carptigers (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Man könnte ja zusammen fahren , wenn bei Bernhard an Bord noch Platz ist...#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Man könnte ja zusammen fahren , wenn bei Bernhard an Bord noch Platz ist...#h



moin flo

mach doch mal ein durchruf ob noch platz ist.soweit wie ich weis haben wir 12 plätze auf der forelle.

gruß
andy


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Hy Jungs,

Platz ist genug! 

Das ist keine Schleichwerbung #d , sondern nur die Antwort auf die Frage mehrerer ! #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

na dann carptigers mach mal nen vorschlag wo treffen wir uns. kann dir ja noch bescheid geben wann wir losdüsen.

UND ICH BRAUCHE IMMERNOCH WATTIS !!!

andy


----------



## degl (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@Andy 0209,

Da du ja fest Gebucht hast,könntest du einen kurzen Schlenker über Laboe machen und am Hafen ist dann ein kleiner Shop(Inh.Kpt.Nagel oder so ähnlich) und dir dann fische Watti`s mitnehmen.

gruß degl


----------



## Carptigers (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Danke Bernhard!!!

Mit wie viel Autos fahrt ihr denn ? Oder habt ihr euch nen Bus gemietet...?


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Bin auch irgendwie auf Kpt.Berhards Liste f.d. 29.12 gekommen,ich glaub ich kauf mir noch nen neuen Thermoanzug wenn ich das längst fällige Trauerspiel da draußen sehe.

achja:
@ANDY0209
Der shop in Laboe macht gegen 6Uhr auf

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ flo
keine ahnung wir fahren zu dritt in einem pkw wieviel autos noch fahren weis ich nicht ,ich denke mal immer mit 3 mann in einem pkw.

gruß
andy


----------



## BennyO (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß.
Hätte auch sehr große Lust dieses JAhr noch mal raus zu fahren nur fehlt mir dafür die nötige Teit und Geld.


Gruß Benny


----------



## micha_2 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

mit laboe zum laden siehts schlecht aus, da herr nagel erst um6.30uhr aufmacht und die forelle ja bissel zeitig losfährt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Danke micha für die info.

so nu wieder das problem mit den wattis

dorsch chris wie sieht es bei dir aus kannst du welche organisieren ???

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@andy0209

Ich kann welche von Moritz mitbringen, muß ich allerdings am Vortag besorgen.
Ich weiß nicht wie Frisch Du sie willst?Ansonsten kein Thema!

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

primaaaa iss doch mal was  die hauen nächsten tag schon noch hin pack sie einfach abens nochmal in frische zeitung dann klappt das schon,ich danke dir schonmal.wie erkennen wir uns eigendlich? schickste mir per pn deine handy nummer? mach ich dann auch so.
gruß
andy


----------



## Carptigers (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ Andy 

wär denn noch nen Platz bei jemandem frei , sodass ich nicht alleine bis nach Kiel fahren muss? Natürlich nur gegen entsprechender Spritbeteiligung .


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

ich horche mal rum ansonsten fahre ich dann auch selbst.oder du oder wie auch immer.
gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

so jetzt sind wir schon 15mann. bin dabei. muss helge mal selber fahren, das ganze getüddel für drei man passt doch grad so in ein auto. hättest mal früher was gesagt, habe immer einen gesucht, für ne naturködertour, will aber nie einer tun


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ micha
hast ja nie gefragt nu antworte mal auf die pn damit ich weis an wem ich bin.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ micha
hast ja nie gefragt nu antworte mal auf die pn damit ich weis an wem ich bin.

gruß
andy


----------



## Carptigers (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*



micha_2 schrieb:


> habe immer einen gesucht, für ne naturködertour, will aber nie einer tun


 
Da wär ich auch dabei gewesen... #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

so da wären wir dann schon zu dritt dann lasst mal den januar kommen,da sollte sich doch bestimmt was ergeben,oder was sagst du micha mach ma nen vorschlag welchen kutter nehmen wir uns. hast ja schon so ziehmlich alle abgegrast.und viel erfolg morgen beim sachsen anhalt cup.#6

andy


----------



## sadako (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

hi,
wir (insgesamt zu dritt) fahren auch am 29.12. mit der forelle;  hab uns letzte woche dort angemeldet. bin gespannt wie es wird - war vorher noch nicht auf der forelle (sonst nur ms einigkeit, aber die hat leider im laufe der letzten jahre etwas nachgelassen) und wir wollten unbedingt mal etwas neues  ausprobieren. 
ist ja lustig, dass man dort dann auch ein paar von euch kennenlernt!
in diesem sinne: bis zum 29. |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ sadako
hast ne gute entscheidung getroffen.wird schon werden mit dem fisch.dann bis zum 29.12 

gruß
andy


----------



## Carptigers (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Na hoffentlich :m 

Nicht so wie jetzt zur Zeit...

@ Andy hat sich wegen fahren schon was ergeben ?
Dann könnte ich bei Bernhard schon was klar machen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

moin flo
so wie es aussieht fahren wir wohl mit einem bus der wird dann aber auch voll sein.sag dir morgen noch genau bescheid.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@andy 0209
Da hast du ja was losgetreten, werden ja immer mehr :m

Ich kanns kaum noch abwarten, hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter
"Konstant" und eher weniger Stürmisch.

Na ja Watti`s sind bestellt, 25 Stk. reichen, oder?!

Nu kann er kommen, der AbschlußPilkTag 2006
Ich freu mich mal ein paar Boardies kennen zu lernen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ chis jau 25 sind genügend will ja nur ma testen.kutter scheint wohl voll zu werden wir sind insgesamt 16 

@ flo
kannst ab salzwedel mit dem bus mitfahren.

gruß
andy


----------



## Carptigers (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Na das hört sich doch geil an !!! Super, dann mach ich morgen gleich einen bei Bernhard klar !!!:vik:


----------



## der_Jig (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*



micha_2 schrieb:


> mit laboe zum laden siehts schlecht aus, da herr nagel erst um6.30uhr aufmacht und die forelle ja bissel zeitig losfährt


 

maan! das ist helmut! nich herr nagel


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@andy 0209
sag mal, ihr habt doch nicht das Heck reserviert, oder?!

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ chris
jupp wir sind quasie die heck(en)schützen !!!:vik:

gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Ey ihr heckenschützen, mit der mitnahme weiß nich ob noch genug platz is im bus. heiko sagte sind schon 18mann und dann noch das ganze getüddel. 
@andy: mußt mal mit ihm rücksprache halten, wegen mitnahme. Und die Kuttertour mit Watti's müssen wir unbedingt mal planen.

@Sadako: Laboe u Heikendorf is immer ne Reise wert, kurze Ausfahrten und eigentlich immer Fisch und überall guter Service. Würd euch gefallen.

Dann an alle die mitkommen, auf zum Weihnachtspokal.??!


----------



## micha_2 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

andy, das we war erfolgreich. hab nach 4stunden ne nagelneue rute(morgens auf'n parkplatz gekauft) zerschossen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ micha 
hab gestern mit heiko gelabert er meint das er mitfahren kann.

wie nagelneue rute zerschossen und denne noch auf'm parkplatz gekauft.;+ nu sach schon wat war dat für eine? doch wohl keine blue star :vdavon hab ich schon 2 kurz gemacht ich glaube dafür wurden die geschaffen .nur mein baby hält wie sau black star cm.

gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

dat war ne daga competition pro 3,50m u 180g. muss materialfehler gwesen sein. denn das vorgängermodel is ja top, mal sehen wo ich die noch bekomm. die neue blackstar is natürlich auch nen sahnestück aber lieferschwierigkeiten, kommt erst ende januar. hab mir erstmal die neue nordland gekauft.


----------



## Dorschkönigin (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

moin da hast ja ne schöne rute versemmelt!
ein guter kumpel arbeitet im angel laden in alfeld der kann dir das ersatz teil besorgen von dega! 
ihr habt es alle gut das ihr noch mal auf see könnt würde auch so gerne noch mal raus fahren aber aleine ist der weg zuweit und zu teuer für mich aleine!!!!!!!!! Leider


----------



## Dorschkönigin (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Moin da hast ja ne schöne rute versemmelt!!
wenn alfeld nicht so weit weg von dir ist kannst da mal voebei fahren mein kumpel arbeitet da im angelladen der kann dir ein ersatz teil besorgen! hat er für mich auch schon mal gemacht
Ihr habt es alle gut das ihr noch mal an die küste kommt zum angeln ich würde auch noch mal gerne los mit der forelle aber aleine ist es mir zu teuer hoch zufahren!!!!
habt ihr vieleicht noch ein platz frei ihr kommt ja fast aus meiner ecke!!!!!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ dorschkönigin
woher kommst du ? wenn fast aus unserer ecke.
da kommt bestimmt nochmal eine gelegenheit.

@ flo
was iss mit dir nu ??? du kannst definitiv mit.hast du noch einen platz auf der forelle bekommen?
gruß
andy


----------



## Dorschkönigin (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

ich komme aus bierstadt Einbeck!!!!
wenn es dir was sagt ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ dörschkönigin
einbeck schmeckt juuut aber wo liecht dat welche größere stadt ist in der nähe#c

gruß
andy


----------



## Dorschkönigin (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

moin andy ich weis das einbecker ist das beste bier!!!
 Also braunschweig ist ne halbe std endfernt von uns das müste deine ecke sein wenn ich mich nicht täusche oder?
Sonst ist die nächst größe stadt göttingen das sind 30km!?


----------



## Carptigers (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ Andy ... Hab Bernhard noch nicht erreicht, musste immer so lange arbeiten... Gestern hat noch der Rechner gestreikt, jetzt gehts aber wieder . Meld mich morgen bei dir ^^


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ dorschkönigin

ahh jetzt ja . braunschweig ne knappe stunde bis saw.da kommt dat einbeck her.sieh mal einer an. dat wusst ich auch nich .

@ carptigers

dat wird aber knapp.na hoffendlich bekommst du noch ein platz.

gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

im bus dürfte noch was frei sein. wenn der kutter noch nen platz hergibt?
@dorschkönigin ich konnte die rute nichmal richtig bewunder oder mal streicheln. war gegen halb 10morgens war der blick noch nich so kar. hab aber das geld wieder bekommen. würd aber lieber gern das vorgängermodel nehmen, schein mir mehr wegzustecken u das rückgrad is grad zum jiggen bischen härter.
@andy hab grad meine gummiwürmer von berkley wieder gefunden, mal schauen was besser geht natur oder gummiwurm.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ micha 
na dann hab ich ja nochmal glück gehabt ich hab nämlich beides:vik:

was haste denn wattis oder ringel ?

andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ micha 

kuck mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90681 #6

gruß
andy


----------



## Dorschkönigin (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

ja ads stimmt ich habe das vorgänger model in 3,60
und die steckt echt ne menge weg nehme die auch nur zum jiggen! damit kannst du dorsche bis 70cm locker rausheben!!!
wurde mir gezeigt vom capten der blauort!! er meinte das geht mit der rute da habe ich sie ihn in die hand gedrückt habe mich nicht getraut wegen bruch gefahr aber sie hat gehalten!!!!!

ABER Warum hast um halb zehn noch keinen klaren blick gehabt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

vielleicht abens von dem einbecker genascht|muahah:

gruß
andy


----------



## Dorschkönigin (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*



andy0209 schrieb:


> vielleicht abens von dem einbecker genascht|muahah:
> 
> gruß
> andy


Ok jetzt kann ich es mir vorstellen!!!!
Aber dann verträgst du das einbecker aber nicht so gut wenn du nächsten morgen noch nachwehen hast um halb zehn!!!???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

na man weiß ja nich wieviel es waren.


----------



## Dorschkönigin (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

ja da kannst du recht haben!!!
das ist immer die große frage am nächsten tag!!!


----------



## micha_2 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

ihr werdet es nich glauben, aber nich einen schluck. hab die ganze nacht von dorschen geträumt, das meine augen nichts anderes sehen wollten.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

allen ein frohes fest und immer ruhig blut iss ja bald der 29.#6

gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

du hast gut reden. zähl doch mal nach wie lang wir noch schlafen müssen bis freitag.
@andy waren gestern in rohrberg mit vater 29forellen und ein graskarpfen. haben etliche bisse versaut, hätten gut 15stück mehr haben können. super tag bei super wetter.

an alle super dicken sack, natürlich vom weihnachtsmann mit geschenken drin und schöne feiertage|wavey:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ micha musste gestern leider am boot weiterbauen .muß
doch fertich will im frühjahr zu wasser . ich habs noch nicht geschafft meine neuen forellenruten zu testen aber im januar hab mir übrigens noch zwei browning rollen zugelegt und die daiwas schnell für gutes geld weiterverkauft.:q

jau dann mal schöne feiertage bei mir war die weihnachtsfrau fleißig|laola:

sehen wir uns dann donnerstag bei marder so gegen 17 uhr

gruß
andy

ps. gugst du hier black star iss lieferbar http://www.fisch-server.de/ dat givt jetzt bald ne 125gr für mich


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

3.mal werden wir noch wach,  #v dann ist FORELLEN-TAG

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ chris
und nu noch 1 1/2 mal :vik::vik::vik::vik:

was sagte das quecksilber heute in hh bei uns waren es bedrohliche -4,8 °C
man das wird frisch anne pfötchen.:q
wann tauchst du ungefähr auf rut ins bug oder wo willste hin ?

gruß
andy


----------



## Carptigers (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Wenn ich pech habe , komm ich nicht nach Salzwedel. Meine Freundin muss Freitag arbeiten, weil jemand krank geworden ist... :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@andy0209

z.Zt. in HH lauschige +2°C, Wetterbericht für Fr. sagt zw.
2-5°+,bei Windstärke 4 aus Süd/West 

mal sehen
ich werd woll doch ein bischen früher aufschlagen, Frau hat Urlaub!
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ flo
na da kann man wohl nichts machen falls wir uns net sehen wünsche ich dir einen guten rutsch. anfang februar planen wir (micha und icke) nach laboe zu jagen.kannst ja mal bescheid tun wenn du mit willst.

@ chris
na da kann man ja noch fast mit nen t-shirt raus .hab mich hier ein wenig gewundert angesagt haben sie max -1 .man kann sich aber auch wirklich auf keinen verlasen.

na dann bis freitag in aller frische.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

leider wird das draußen gerade Schweinekalt, heut morgen wars noch so schön mild. 
na ja, mal sehen was Freitag bringt.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

macht nischt warm pilken:z:z:z

hab schon warme sachen gepackt . bei mir sind jetzt -1 gesttern um die zeit waren -3 °C 

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

na ja, 
nach ausgiebigem Frühstück und hoffentlich schon früh genug Fisch wirds schon werden. |jump: |laola: |jump:

Ich glaub ich fahr gleich schon mal los #v, ******* muß morgen noch Arbeiten (immer schön weiterzählen |motz

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

vergiss vor lauter zählen blos die wattis nich.sonnst fange ich nachher kein fisch weil ich mich doch immer nich entscheiden kann welche farbe ich am ende der schnur anbinden soll.|muahah:|jump:#:|pfisch:|jump:

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

|muahah: |good:

Ich brauch auch noch das ein oder andere Teil, keine Sorge.

Aber, hab gerade noch mal in den Wetterbericht geschaut die sagen für Nachmittags Böen bis 60KmH an. :r

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

ups dat wird zügig um die nase da wird wohl der eine oder andere:vdann hoffen wir ma das der wetterbericht wiedermal nich hinhaut .wo haste denn geguckt ?

andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

in den Links vom Mod Meeresangler-Schwerin,
bei Wetter Online Ostseewetter!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

so hab nu auch mal geguckt .wo hast du denn freitag die böen her ?

Freitag vormittag SW 2-3 , 4°C , teilweise sonnig , nachmittag S 2-3 , 5°C ,bewölkt  isssss doch super|laola: samstag vormittag soll etwas windich werden böen bis 60 kmh .aber das soll uns ja nich stören dann haben wir sowieso die ganze ostsee leergefischt:a#::s:vik:


habe bei wetter online geguckt da hat es bisher immer hingehauen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Du mußt auch in der Kieler Bucht nachschauen und nicht vor Fehmarn bis Rügen, vlt. eine Mischung aus beiden!


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Der springt auch jedesmal  wenn du von Wetter auf Wind gehst wieder zurück auf Region Fehmarn bis Rügen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

jau hatte manuel direkt kiel eingegeben da stammen meine werte her.war gerade mal auf der kieler bucht .hast recht.na lassen wir uns mal überraschen.
mal schauen was morgen steht.
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

an das was da steht, kann man auch nur sehr bedingt glauben, die haben ihre Meinung über Fr. Heute alleine 3 mal geändert.
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

sind bestimmt noch am #g und haben dabei den überblick verloren.

so nu |schlaf: dann haben wir nur noch eine halbe nacht.

bis denndanne
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Ich glaub die hatten erst #g dann :#2: und später dann noch |splat2: und heute morgen wars dann |krank: daher diese #q zuverlässige Vorhersage 

naja bis denn 
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

|muahah:|muahah:|good:

so nu aber|gutenach|schlaf:
gruß
andy

tach micha


----------



## micha_2 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@dorschcris wenn du die watti's holstschau mal nitte ob du jigs findest. kenne die firma nich sind aber einzelschwanz, sehr weich ca.7cm und sehr dunkelblau bis violett mit dunklen glitter. würd ich gern paar mehr stück nehmen. farbe könnte evl, purple sein. gibt welche von Lindy"Munschies" aus usa, die haben noch nen grünen schwanz aber noch weicher.
ansonsten noch einmal schlafen und dann können wir endlich mal wieder bus fahren, is doch das schönste aner ganzen angeltour.und andy keine angst vor bischen minusgrade mach dir warme gedanken, hilft doch sonst auch.
:a#:|pfisch: auf den.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

watt du wieder für ausgefallende jigs brauchst . na dann ausserdem müssen wir leider noch 1 1/2 mal |schlafen oder lässt du morgen ausfallen ?

bis danndenne

andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*



micha_2 schrieb:


> @dorschcris wenn du die watti's holstschau mal nitte ob du jigs findest. kenne die firma nich sind aber einzelschwanz, sehr weich ca.7cm und sehr dunkelblau bis violett mit dunklen glitter. würd ich gern paar mehr stück nehmen. farbe könnte evl, purple sein. gibt welche von Lindy"Munschies" aus usa, die haben noch nen grünen schwanz aber noch weicher.
> ansonsten noch einmal schlafen und dann können wir endlich mal wieder bus fahren, is doch das schönste aner ganzen angeltour.und andy keine angst vor bischen minusgrade mach dir warme gedanken, hilft doch sonst auch.
> :a#:|pfisch: auf den.


 

Wenn ich die nach Lindys Muschi frage dann lachen die sich sowas von weg |asmil: , das muß ich leider ablehnen.
Nein Spaß. Ich halt mal die Augen nach Dklblau. mit glitter auf!

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:#v#v#v|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

zum Glück haben die Jungs den Wetterbericht für Fr schon wieder geändert; doch keine Böen, die sollen erst Sa auftreten.
Leider hat zeigt sich die Realität ein wenig anders, hier war heute morgen alles weiss und jetzt schneit das so vor sich hin.
hmm....mal sehen

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

moin chris

ich denk du mußt arbeiten jau bei uns schneit es auch wie verrückt. na dann wollen wir ma hoffen das die bahn frei iss.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

|schlaf:|schlaf:|schlaf: bis 23,30uhr dann|director:|scardie:  dann  |jump:  dann  #:  :vik:

gruß
andy


----------



## Carptigers (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Wünsch euch viel Spass !!! Wäre super gerne mitgekommen , gerade auch , weil ich schon länger nicht war... 
Viel Erfolg !!!!!!


----------



## micha_2 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

haben heut mal telefoniert, fische sind da und man glaubt es kaum, sie beissen wohl auch. na denn wetter spielt ganz gut noch mit.
wenn du die jigs mit dem namen nich findest dann nimm doch die linda mit als maskotchen, denn die heckenschützen brauchen immer mal einen der auf uns aufpasst.
bis denne das bett ruft.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

so nu anziehen und dann geht los:vik:
gruß
andy


----------



## Carptigers (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Was los Leute , nichts gefangen ???


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@all 
war ein hübscher Fangtag habe 4 Dorsche #6(65,2x55,45) ,2Wittlinge mitgenommen. kamen wenig Nemos. so wie ich gesehen habe durchschn. Fänge, aber gute größen.

Das Wetter ist auch friedlich geblieben,der Kutter war sehr gut besucht, aber man hatte seinen Platz.

Ich glaub die anderen müßen noch ein bischen |schlaf: 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

jau war ein soweit wie man es betrachten kann ein goiler tag wie chris schon schreibt nich viel aber gut. hatte 3 dorsche und 2 wittis alles anständige größen von über 50 ausser die wittis einer 29 und einer knapp40.
geschlafen hab ich bestens hab ich auch mal wieder gebraucht waren 21,30 uhr wieder im heimathafen .nach einer feucht fröhlichen rückfahrt.
so morgen werd ich mal meinen rechner formatiren wird mal wieder zeit nach 2 jahren und endlich dsl installieren allso leutes falls ich mich morgen nicht melden sollte wünsche ich euch allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr chris wir sehen uns im februar in laboe #6 flo nimm dir auch zeit wird bestimmt wiedermal lustisch

#h#h#h|laola:#h#h#h

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

na micha isss wohl immernoch am |schlaf:

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@andy0209

echt ein geiler stressfreiere Tag gewesen, gerne wieder!

Gruß Chris

P.S. leider haben sich die anderen Boardies die an Bord waren nicht gemeldet!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

doch chris ! sadako stand doch ein weilchen bei uns die bleiben noch ein paar tage wollen am 2.01 nochmal raus .ist eine nette
sie wird sich sicher hier nochmal melden hab ihr eine pn geschickt das sie sich hier nochmal melden soll. wir wollen doch wissen was noch ging oder? ging alles zu hektisch im hafen daher haben wir uns nicht mehr gesehen.
so dann mach nich so doll heute und einen guten rutsch

gruß
andy  :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## sadako (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Hmmmja,
bin zwar noch nicht ganz wieder zu Hause - machen noch ein paar Tage Urlaub in Hamburg, aber wir sind heute morgen aus Heiligenhafen abgereist. Wollten ja eigentlich verlängern, um dann nochmal mit der Forelle zu fahren, aber die fährt leider erst wieder ab dem 06.01. Deswegen wird das eher nichts mehr mit nochmal rausfahren. Haben uns also mit Brandungsangeln getröstet und waren durchaus ziemlich erfolgreich :q 

Zur Forelle selbst: 
Das war ja unser (mein Freund, ein guter Bekannter und ich) "erstes Mal" auf der Forelle. Und ich muss sagen: wir sind alle schwerstens beeindruckt! Das Geld ist sie alle Mal wert - auch wenn die Fische an dem Tag leider nicht ganz so wollten wie wir. Mein Freund hat mal beim Käpt`n aufs Echolot gelinst und meinte auch, dass sich unsere schuppigen Freunde zu Hauf unter und am Boot tummelten, aber anscheinend keine besondere Lust hatten, zu beißen. Wobei wir drei uns wohl am wenigsten beschweren sollten - haben ja trotzdem ganz gut gefangen - und vor allem fast ausschließlich schöne Dorsche: unser Bekannter => 5 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 60 cm; mein Freund => 5 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 65 cm und 2 Wittlinge (einer davon stolze 42 cm lang); meine Wenigkeit => 4 Dorsche zwischen 47 und 63cm und ettliche Wittlinge (ich denke so ca. 8 Stück), die ich aber entweder wieder zurückgesetzt oder dem netten Mann neben mir zum Räuchern geschenkt habe. Außerdem hatten wir noch eine Hand voll untermaßiger Dörschlein, die aber wieder alle schwimmen dürften. Ist ein toller Platz da vorne am Bug auf der Forelle - lässt sich dort prima auswerfen! Achso: das Frühstück werde ich so schnell auch nicht vergessen - war anfangs fast zu vollgefressen, um zu pilken :m  Die Forelle und ihr netter Kapitän haben auf jeden Fall drei Fans, bzw. künftige Gäste mehr |wavey: 

Sadako


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

na das iss ja prima da wart ihr ja besser als wir alten fuchse#6
jau die forelle ist schon ein goiles bötchen macht spaß. im heck lief leider diesmal nich soviel aber egal die leos wachsen noch ein bisschen und kommen dann beim nächsten mal

was ging so in der brandung hab bis jetzt noch nicht soviel gutes gehört. ich war das letzte mal im november allerdings 1 woche in nyborg dänemark zum brandungsangeln, mit mäßigem erfolg. mitte januar will ich mal nach boltenhagen ma schauen ob da was geht.
 naja dann noch viel spaß in hh kannst ja mal ne meldung geben wenn ihr wiedermal in richtung norden jagt,wir schließen uns gerne an.:vik:

gruß
andy

achso ein frohes neues wünsche ich dir deinem freund und eurem kumpel noch


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Ach ja. 
FROHES NEUES JAHR für euch alle
Und Arbeitet nicht so viel!Dann bleibt mehr zeit zum Angeln!

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ chris 
gute idee werd mich drann halten#6

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

moin Andy
Urlaub?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

ja so kann man das sagen hab noch einpaar tage winterfrei bis der bauherr wieder flüssig iss.

andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

na das hört sich ja nur fast gut an!
Aber is doch auch besser als bei der Kälte rum ackern!
Ich darf morgen für 5 tage nach München auf Messe,ich könnte vor freude platzen! |splat:

Meine Angelkollegen gehen morgen zum Forellen-Puff, Sa fahren die nach Laboe. Ich könnte :v 
und ich darf da rumstehen und WE-arbeit machen!

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

watt stellste denn auf der mese vor ? doch wohl nich etwa pilkruten|rolleyes

gib dann mal bescheid was in laboe lief wenn du was gehört hast.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

ne ich darf Verpackungsmittel: Tüten, Geschenkpapier usw.
verkaufen. 

in Laboe hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das man dort besser Stammkunde ist sonst; naja. 
Um einer ewigen Laboe/Heikendorf/Heiligenhafen diskussion aus dem Weg zu gehen, spar ich mir meinen Kommentar.#d

mal sehen
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

jau da haste recht  ich hoffe mal das micha sich noch meldet kann doch net sein das der immernoch|schlafen müssen dann ja mal klar kommen und in etwa 1-2 wochen buchen sag mal warste schonmal auf der christa in wismar ? sollte man sich ma für den sommer festhalten.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

dann muß ich ja noch früher aufstehen!
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

dafür scheint die sonne auch eher|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

hab jetzt erstmal 2 WE Streß, danach würd ich sagen überlegen wir wo`s hin geht.können auch nach Wismar,ich fahr nur weils so schön nah ist immer gerne nach "Kiel" hoch.

bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

richtung kiel ist schon o.k. wismar lohnt sich nur im sommer

gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

tach andy, nu mal butter bei die fische. wan fahren wir los. heut noch oder doch erst morgen? es juckt schon wieder in den fingern.
@all Frohes und gesundes Angeln in 2007, u das all eure Wünsche u Hoffnungen in Erfüllung gehen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ micha 
wo hast du so lange gesteckt ? bei mir juckt es auch schon wieder  sach wo hin  chris wartet auch schon  auf'n termin  

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

bei mir juckts schon nicht mehr, ich brenne :e

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

moin chris

na hoffendlich brennst du nich ganz münchen ab. stimmt du bist ja schon auf der bahn gen süden da wo es kein salzwasser gibt und die dorsche nich springen:q na dann lass die zeit schnell vergehen wir warten hier im norden.

gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Hey Andy!

Hätte vielleicht schon mal bissl eher hier reingucken sollen... #q

Na ja, jetzt hab ich's ja gesehen!

Also, ich wollte ganz gern so um die Faschingszeit im Norden aufschlagen! In's Auge gefaßt hab ich mal den 16ten Feb. als ersten Angeltag... Kommt abba drauf an, ob Colli HB dann auch frei kriegen kann. Ansonsten is halt der 17te erster Tag auf See!!!

Mir kribbelt's auch schon ganz schön in den Fingerchen... :q

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

jau soll mir recht sein ma schaun wat micha und chris so sagen freitag der 16 währe natürlich super.so nu haben wir schonmal ein anhaltspunkt. bleibt ihr länger oben oder auch nur für einen tag ? dann bleibt nurnoch die frage heikendorf oder laboe.

gruß
andy


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*



DorschChris schrieb:


> bei mir juckts schon nicht mehr, ich brenne


#d #d #d 
*Tattüüüütattaaa*


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Am liebsten würd ich bis Sonntag bleiben...
Irgendwo ne günstige Unterkunft gesucht, mit Gefrierschrank und Kochplatte (zwecks HalloWachKaffee!!! |supergri) und schon bin ich zufrieden! :g
In Heiligenhafen wüßt ich eine, abba in Heikendorf oda Laboe muss ich mich da erst schlau machen...


----------



## Cruiser989 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Guten Abend!
Gut zu wissen, dass über die Faschingszeit Boardies auf der Forelle sind. Am 17. und 18 Februar sind ein Kollege und ich  auch zum ersten mal in Heikendorf, üblicherweise fahren wir mit der Peter 2 aus Travemünde.
P.S.  In Sachen Pension hat uns der Kapitän der Forelle sehr weitergeholfen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

na staune ich aber, das diesmal so rege beteiligung iss. wird bestimmt ne lustich ausfahrt|muahah: sehen uns bestimmt.#h

@ Micha nu sach ma watt Heikendorf oder wie oder was  am 16.02 biste bei ?

gruß
andy


----------



## troutmaster69 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

moin moin aus hamburg (wedel)

ich fahre mit 3 Freunden vom 12.-15.02.07 mit der forelle raus, ist da auch jemand von euch dabei?
wir fahren schon seit einigen jahren mitte feb. raus und haben die erfahrung gemacht, dass mann einige tage hintereinander aufs meer sollte um min. einen glorreichen tag zu erleben.

gruß, troutmaster


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@troutmaster

ach troutmaster ein glorreicher tag iss doch auch wenn man spaß hatte oder
gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

tach, bei mir is immer das problem mit nen schichtplan für die nächste woche, bekomm ich immer frühestens am donnerstag. deshalb is eher nur nen sonnabend oder sonntag drin. aber mit der forelle auf jeden fall ich nich im frühjahr, da ich keine laichdorsche haben möchte. es gibt genug fische, die mit offenen maul nach oben dastehen ind nur auf mein jig warten.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ micha dann sag mal was mit wem denn

gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ Micha,
dann is FORELLE auch nix für mich!!!
Auf Laichdorsch angeln is das Allerletzte!!!! :v 

Ich würd am Liebsten mal von Laboe losmachen, hab da schon viel Gutes gehört. Auch mit Keschern der Dorsche und nix 
f...ing Gaff und so Sachen... #6 

Greez


----------



## skip (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Die FORELLE ist aber der einzige Kutter, auf dem es Kescher gibt und Laichdorsche auch zurückgesetzt werten.:vik:  Kpt. Bernhard freut sich über jeden Angler, der das auch tut.

Und ausserdem: *JEDER* maßige Dorsch ist im Feb. und März Laichorsch!!! |kopfkrat  Ich persönlich nehm die abgelaichten und die Milchner mit und wenn ne "big Mama" dabei ist, lass ich sie wieder schwimmen. Das geht aber nur auf der Forelle wegen der großen Kescher #6

Skip


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ Skip
OK, Sorry!!! Wußt ich net, dass die Forelle der einzige Kescherkutter ist.
Hab nur bei dem Begriff "Laichdorsch" den gierigen Masse statt Klasse Angler vor Augen gehabt (so Leut gibt's genug ) und damit will ich möglichst wenig zu tun haben.
Will die dicken Leomuttis auch erhalten! Meine Kinder sollen auch noch mal in den Genuß kommen dürfen vom Kutter zu angeln - so in etwa zehn Jahren.
Klar is en maßiger Dorsch laichfähig, aber ne Mom von 10kg aufwärts muss ich im Winter net entnehmen und schon gar net am Gaff zappeln sehen!!!

Nochmal 'tschuldigung wenn ich bissl uninformiert losge|bla: t hab!!!

Will halt einfach im Feb en paar schöne Tage auf der Ostsee haben und dabei wählen dürfen ob ich den Fang zurücksetz oder mitnehm.

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

ob nu kescher an board sind oder nich, is doch nu völlig egal wenn man weiß
das laichzeit iss kann man ja wohl einen kescher mit an board nehmen. micha meinte nicht das er im februar nicht fährt wegen der laichdorsche.er will blos net mit der forelle und dafür denke ich wird er seine gründe haben.dafür hat er genügend kuttererfahrung.so wie es aussieht geht es dann wohl nach laboe.soll mir auch recht sein. hauptsache salzwasser auf den lippen und den wind um die nase. hab auch nicht unbedingt bock auf laichdorsch. Und nochwas ich denke mal jeder skipper freut darüber das wenn laichdorsch gefangen wird und er wieder zurückgesetzt wird denn schließlich lebt er vom dorsch und nicht von den anglern.quasi also dirk&liz lasst euch nicht den spaß verderben.ich bringe auf jeden fall ein kescher mit falls was ins auge geht.


gruß andy|motz:


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

|good: @ andy,
das mit dem Kescher is ne gute Sache!!!

Genau darum geht's: einfach mal rauskommen auf die See und Salzwasser schmecken.

Freu


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

so iss es ja nun mal .werden dann wohl doch erst samstag fahren ich zumindest halte mir samstag den 17 fest . so dann bis morgen |gutenach

gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Yo, bis morgen!

Verk.ckt spät schon wieder!
Wollt eigentlich schon längst in der Falle liegen....

Nacht


----------



## troutmaster69 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@andy0209

da hast du wohl recht mit dem spaß haben, aber ein lußtiger tag ist ziemlich schnell vergessen, ein erfolgreicher jedoch nicht 


@all

jeder der anfang des jahres auf die ostsee fährt muß darauf gefasst sein eine dicke dame an den haken zu bekommen.
sorry aber wenn man nicht auf laichdorsch angeln mag, sollte man um diese zeit am bessten zuhause bleiben denn  die chancen sind minimal keinen an den haken zu bekommen.

gruß, troutmaster


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@troutmaster

da hast du recht aber wie schon ausdikutiert kann man das sterben ja ziemlich einfach minimieren.

gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Moin,

Jepp, so seh ich das auch!!!

Keschern, sehen das Mamadorsch, Foto,... dann schonend zurück!!!

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

nabend micha was iss nu samstag den 17 feb. nach laboe ?

gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

nehmen wir die langeland?!
wer kümmert sich?
wieviel man?
bin dabei ich kann ja jetzt schon nich mehr schlafen.
mit den laichdorschen is das so'ne sache, klar haben um diese zeit normalerweise einige den bauch voll, aber diese stellen, wo auch grad die großen stehen, müssen nich unbedingt angefahren werden. der teich is auch so für uns voll. das is meine meinung, ich hab es einmal mitgemacht, und hinterher muss ich sagen, bin froh keinen großen gefangen zu haben. aber da muss jeder mit sich ins gewissen gehen, und für sich selber entscheiden. aber meine abschließende meinung is, da wir nich so viel möglichkeiten haben, muss man auch im kleinen irgend etwas machen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

klar langeland o.k. wieviel pers bei dir? kommt dieter mit schreib mal wieviel dann klingel ich morgen durch.:vik: 

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

chris und nico sind dabei.

gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

so bin allein, aber ich frag mal noch maasi und nico. dann buch mal die fische gleich mit


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

moin micha wir sind mit dir nico chris und seinem kumpel und ein kumpel von mir .6 personen hab 7 plätze geordert heck war schon wech wir haben die spitze

gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Hey Andy, 

muss man auf der Langeland jetzt schon Plätze für Febr. reservieren?

Wenn ja, Krass, Krass!!!

Werd dann auch direkt da reservieren, will doch auch am 17.ten da oben sein...  

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

moin dirk

jau mußte morgen mal gleich anrufen .alle wollen immer nur angeln:vik:

gruss
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Mann Mann Mann!!!

Gibt's so viele Angler?  

Kannste mir mal die Nummer schreiben?

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

na sicher kann ich das schon|stolz:

tel   04343/9116
bord 0170/8326451

bitteschön :m

gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Na dann will ich da morgen ma anrufen...#6

Danke!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

ja vielleicht hast ja glück und vorne iss noch was frei das wird lustich .:q
gruß
andy

mußt aber bescheid sagen iss mit namen reservierung !!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Wird auf jeden Fall lustich:q , und is mir eigentlich egal wo ich steh! Auch an der Seite wird ja wohl was gehen...
Klar vorn oder hinten is bessa, abba eigentlich geht's mir mehr um das Feeling!

Um richtig dicke Fische muss ich mir glaub dies Jahr eh keinen Kopf mehr machen!

Hab mir en vorzeitiges Geburtstagsgeschenk gemacht und mir und meiner Frau im April 10 Tage Hitra gegönnt!!! FREU!!!

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

du hast ja gut 10 tage hitra ich bin im mai 7 tage in dänemark und im juni hau ich ein halbes jahr ab nach nord norwegen austernfjord bissel arbeiten und fische jagen :c:c:c

so denn bis morgen ich muß mich jetzt mal ein bissel um meine frau kümmern|gutenach

bis denn 
gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Na, dein Programm is doch auch net wirklich schlecht!!!
Was schaffste in Norge?

Um die Frau kümmern is wichtig!!! Dann mach ma...|supergri 

Bis morgen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

moin dirk

wir bauen dort für ein chirugen ein blockhaus auf einen felsen am austernfjord frag mich ma wie der ort heißt ?hab ich nähmlich schonwieder vergessen.naja und herr doc iss auch noch begeisterter angler boot iss auch schon vor ort.wird wohl ne goile zeit werden.kann ich nur sagen der machts richtig.#h#h#hgermany.so werd jetzt ma ein paar stündchen den räuber nachstellen kumpel will seine großen hechte loswerden zwecks zanderbesatz.

gruß
andy


----------



## sadako (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ andy
Mal eben was anderes: kannst Du uns eine möglichst anglerfreundliche Ferienwohnung (also auch mit Gefriertruhe und einem Vermieter mit Verständnis für unsere Leidenschaft Angeln) für 3 Personen und mit 2 getrennten Schlafzimmern in Heikendorf empfehlen? 
Waren ja letztens in Heiligenhafen "stationiert", aber  für`s nächste Mal wollen wir dann direkt vor Ort sein.  
Hab nämlich im Moment noch nicht ganz das Passende gefunden. |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

hallo sadako 
wieder zu hause. leider kenn ich in deutschelande nichts weiter lohnt sich für mich net,mein anfahrtswege sind nich so weit.für dänemark währe es kein thema.aber ruf mal bernhard  den käpt'n  von der forelle an  der hat da wohl so einige unterkünfte  in heikendorf  und umgebung  zur vermittlung in petto.

gruß
andy 

PS
Heute
 1x Hecht 62cm Gummifisch 8cm DT Schwarz glitter
 1x Hecht 87cm Gummifisch 12cm Rot Profi Blinker Atractor


----------



## sadako (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Alles klar - werd` ich machen - danke!


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Hi Andy!

Petry zu den beiden schönen Schnabeltieren!!!#6 

Mann, der Doc hat's wirklich geschafft! Lohnt sich doch, so'n Medizinstudium! |licht 

Seh mal zu, dass de möglichst oft mit dem Kerl da oben losziehst...
Der kennt sich da wahrscheinlich bestens aus.

Oh Mann, ich hätt auch mal wieder Bock auf Hecht zu fischen. Aber das Wetter hier is so richtig abgef*ckt...
Wenn ich Zeit hätt um Fischen zu gehen, dann schüttet es wie aus Kübeln.
Hab ich keine Zeit um ans Wasser zu kommen, is bestes Wetter!!! |gr: 
Zeit, dass Frühjahr wird!!!

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

moin dirk
jau bei uns iss das wetter auch völlig beschissen regen ohne ende aber egal das mußte ich mir mal wieder antun und wie man sieht mit erfolg.
gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Hast eigentlich Recht!
Werd mich vielleicht auch nächstes WE mal hinterm Ofen vorquälen, um vor der Schonzeit noch en Hechtlein zu fotografieren... |rolleyes 

Bin momentan schon voll im Nordrausch!!!

Was meinst'n du?
Was ist besser ne normale 50lbs Penn oda ne Prion Inline???

Und muss ne 2 Gang Multi sein???

Für meine Frau wohl schon, nur für mich auch?

Fragen über Fragen!!!#q 

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

die piron inline iss natürlich geil ich hab mir jetzt die deep sea agressive inline geholt 30-50 lbs die hat bullenkräfte ist nagelneu auf dem markt bekommste bei domäne für 79 die haben übrigens eine komplette serie rausgebracht.ist ne überlegung wert preislich auf alle fälle günstiger. 2 gang rolle muß nich kann aber.2.gang iss sowieso nur zum schnelleren einholen nicht zum drill. aber da schau ma lieber bei den norge cracks nach die haben da wohl ein bisschen mehr plan.#c

gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

andy kannst mir mal das datum schicken wo du in DK  bist. damit wir denn endlich das gelbe riff stürmen können.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

so ich bin vom 19-26.05 in dk gebucht hab ich auf der mille am 23.05 12 Stundenfahrt .hier link http://www.ms-mille.dk/frame1.html

bis denne
andy


----------



## Dorschjäger 1887 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*



sadako schrieb:


> Alles klar - werd` ich machen - danke!


Moin Sadako,
das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit meinen Jungs auch. Wir fahren vom 12.02-15.02 mit der Forelle mit:q :q :q :q . Wir haben uns jetzt im Appartment " Zur schönen Aussicht" einquartiert.
Das ist direkt in Heikendorf/Möltenort. Es ist zwar ziemlich teuer aber dafür ist man in ca. 10-15min Fussweg auf der Forelle.
Wenn Du intresse hast ruf da einfach mal an.(0431/243024)
Ansonsten kann ich Dir noch das Appartment " Fördeblick" in Laboe empfehlen. Super Preiswert!!!! Allerdings muss einer immer fahren und man kann Abends nichts trinken . Die Nummer lautet (04343/6080).


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ dorschjäger
uuppss:q:q:q:q |rolleyes

micha mille schon gebucht ???

gruß
andy


----------



## sadako (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ Dorschjäger

Ja danke, das ist nett 
Wir werden vom 18.02. bis zum 22.02.2007 nochmal dort sein (die Forelle macht irgendwie böse süchtig ). Hab bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich das Richtige gefunden, werde mir die Nummer mal aufschreiben und ggf. dort anrufen.
Na, da wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß und vor allem gute Fänge! Ich bitte natürlich um eine ausführliche Berichterstattung nach Eurem Urlaub #h


----------



## Carptigers (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Macht Bernhard im Feb. wieder Longtörn, sprich 11 Stunden für 47 ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Moin Moin,
endlich zurück in Norddeutschland! :l

man 4 Seiten in 5 tagen mußte das sein,  #6 top

@andy0209

Bug find ich gut
bin vorher noch nicht mit dem MS Langeland "rauben" gewesen,
nur MS Blauort, aber wird sicher geil #a .

@all
Was die Laichdorsche angeht bin ich auch der Meinung das *C&R der Big Mamas* unbedingt sein muß, wir wollten doch noch in ein paar Jahrzehnten lecker Dorschis  :a ziehen  

Fürs nächste mal würd ich die Kehrheim2 vorschlagen, mal sehen

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

moin chris

schön dich wieder hier zu sehen#h 
die luft iss doch viel besser im norden oder:q 

denn ma bis nacher
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

man man man, #d
versucht mal im Münchener Umland ein Internet-Cafe zu finden, |kopfkrat irgendwie habens die Leute da nicht so mit öffentl. Internet- zugängen.  |sagnix

Laptop war leider arg reparatur bedürftig und nicht mehr rechtzeitig neu aufgesetzt.
Naja die AB-Entzugserscheinungen waren schon Schlimm #q , aber es geht immer weiter 

scheint ja fast so als würden wir wieder ein paar Leute mehr in Laboe 

@sadako
Das mit der Forellen-Sucht |krank: kann ich nur bestätigen, hab bis jetzt 0 negative Erfahrungen dort gemacht.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ chris 
hätteste ma ein verlängerungskabel gelegt:q :q :q 

jau dirk hat auch gebucht. wird schon werden.

gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

hallo andy, morgen tu ich's endlich, wegen der mille. kommen dann mit drei manm. wo genau hast du gebucht?, evl ausweich zum weißen riff.
am 17.02. dann mit 4 mann aus saw?
bis denn arbeit ruft


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

werde noch eine kleine zwischentour einlegen #d , bis zum 17.02, das is noch ganz schön was hin |gaehn: aber 
bis dahin |schlaf: is auch |abgelehn

Mal sehen was der Terminkalender in Heikendorf sagt. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ micha 
wie wo hab ich gebucht ;+ na uf der mille. internetseite haste doch .einfach e-mail schicken mit datum der ausfahrt .23.02 adresse und personen .fertisch .bekommst dann post mit vertrag von denen.den  schickste unterschrieben zurück.fertisch. warum weiße riff ;+ falls wir wegen wetter nich aufs gelbe riff kommen oder was weis ich für umstände kann es sein das wir auf ein wrack oder unter land oder mit der fyrholm fahren aber im mai sieht alles laut aussage des skippers sehr gut aus. fisch haben wir auf alle fälle kannst ja selber nochmal anrufen .
wieso 4 mann von saw am 17.02 |kopfkrat lass ma zählen|bla: du,ich,nico,maasi und N. sind 5 mann.|rolleyes dann aus hh chris und sein kumpel.#6

@ chris 
so geht das aber nich vorher nochmal heimlich  #afahren.|abgelehn:q

na dann viel glück und fangbericht wolln wir sehn.:g

gruß
andy


----------



## arktisfan (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

hallo aus berlin

hab da mal eine frage , fährt die ms forelle nur für tagesfahrten raus oder auch zu mehrtägigen touren?

wir sind zwei angler aus berlin und suchen tipps mit welchen kutter man mal eine ein zwei oder dreitägige kuttertour machen kann am besten so anfang februar
gruß arktisfan


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@arktisfan

Versuchs mal bei der HSC, die können Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen. Tel.: (0431) 24407 #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

oder hier www.ms-seho.de

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@andy
ist das hier schon die Planung für den Sommer?  |muahah:

Gruß Chris


----------



## micha_2 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

am 27.02 forelle 5mann? haben wir denn überhauptr alle platz auf' boot? *gr*
23.05. auf der mille is gebucht.
marder u seine kumpels waren heut in wismar, hatten einige gute dorsche, nico seine wohl nich unter 70cm, aber alle mit laich u fleisch wohl nich die gute qualität.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ micha 
hast du ein aal geraucht oder maggi gesoffen oder was?
wie 27.02 forelle .5 mann.

@ chris
dat wernern wa ma sehn|jump:

gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

dann sag jetzt klipp u klar, wieviel du gebucht hast.
hast du bock mal nen 24h oder 3tagestorn mit der seho?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

@ micha
sach ma willst du mich jetzt veräppeln oder wat ;+
ich hab für den 17.02 und nich für den 27.02 gebucht. und nich auf der forelle sondern auf der langeland. 7 plätze... für uns 5 und für chris 2. steht doch hier schon alles drinne wir haben das bug auf der langeland. 

also ne tour mit der seho prinzipiell schon . aber nich mehr vor mai können wir gerne mal danach machen.

gruß
andy


----------



## Dieter Schareina (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Hallo.
Warum schreibt ihr eigentlich auf der Forelle Seite?
Gruß D.S.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

moin moin dieter

jau hab ich mir auch schonmal so gedacht.aber den trööt haben wir ma mit der ausfahrt auf der forelle aufgemacht und sind vor lauter fischerglück von einem termin zum anderen gekommen.

gruß
andy
hab denn ma nen neuen trööt aufgemacht ms langeland #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Dann können wir hier ja wieder ungestört über unseren Lieblingskutter sprechen; sind €40 zuviel ?!? nein Spaß |rolleyes

Grüße aus dem schönsten Bundesland 
Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

|peinlich|peinlich|sagnix.DAZU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

andy


----------



## Dorschjäger 1887 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Moin Leute,
war einer von Euch in der letzten Zeit zum Pilken?????
Mit der Forelle?
Würde mich mal interessieren wie die Fänge so sind.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Ja die Fangmeldungen sind etwas veraltet ?!?

micha2, andy0209, sadako + meine wenigkeit wir waren am       27.12.06 mit Bernhard draußen, war sehr geil,


----------



## Dorschjäger 1887 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen!!!!
Die Fahrten mit Bernhard sind immer top.
Es fängt mit dem Frühstück an, geht über das Mittagessen  und endet mit dem Dorschefangen.
Einfach alles eine glatte 1 #6 !!!!
Muss leider noch bis zum 12 Febr. warten, aber dann geht es für vier Tage bei Bernhard rund!!!
Ist von Euch in dieser Zeit vielleicht auch jemand an Bord???


----------



## BennyO (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Forelle Heikendorf Watti's*

Ich bin vielleicht zu dieser Zeit bei Bernhard aber nur vielleicht. Kann ich dir ja dann noch mla sagen.


Gruß Benny


----------

